# Replacement for Bottom Bracket



## haf_k (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello all,

Any suggestions for replacement for the shimano SM-BB71-41? My bike is a Canyon 27.5" . I am looking for something Not too expensive but best value for money.
The one that I have now is press fit.










Thank you


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

BB92 PRESS-IN BOTTOM BRACKETS, CERAMIC HYBRID


----------

